# NAS-Frage: Synology DS413j & USB Backup



## CrAzY DeAleR (21. März 2013)

Liebe Community,

ich hoffe einer von euch hat ein NAS von Synology, evtl ja auch ne DS413j, und kann mir eine evtl. blöde aber dennoch wichtige Frage beantworten.

Liebe Moderatoren,

leider war ich mir überhaupt nicht sicher wohin mit diesem thread. Sollte er hier falsch sein, dann: "Der kleine Fred möchte aus dem Kinderparadies abgeholt werden." Vielen Dank 

Nun zu meinem Anliegen (Entscheidung ob NAS-Lösung oder andere Überlegungen):

Ich würde gerne die Daten vom NAS zusätzlich auf USB sichern, für den Fall, das NAS schmiert ab. Hier und da gibt es infos, das NAS würde Bachups auf USB machen (inkrementell) bzw. man kann Ordner zur Syncronisation wählen. Auch davon, das es auch im NTFS Dateisystem möglich wäre wird berichtet... Andere Quellen besagen, man benötigt unbedingt eine spezielle Linux Version, da die Daten spezielle Backup Files auf einer ext4 Platte sind. Daher frage ich lieber an kompetenterer Stelle

Ich möchte gerne einfach alles, was datenrelevant ist automatisch, z.B. täglich um 6 Uhr auf USB syncronisieren und somit immer den Stand von gestern gesichert haben. Diese Sicherung sollte NATIV an jedem Windows Rechner problemlos eingelesen werden können, auch ohne Zusatz-Software.

Ist das wirklich möglich? Wäre super, wenn jemand Erfahrungswerte hätte 

Liebe Grüße,

euer Dealer


----------



## Research (22. März 2013)

Frag mal bei Synology nach. Die sind sehr kompetent und geben gerne Antwort.


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (22. März 2013)

Der Research 

Danke für den Hinweis, habe die generelle Nummer füe Synology Deutschland schon oft probiert, komme aber leider nie durch  Aber von allem was ich auch Produktbeschreibungen und Screenshots sehen konnte müsste es machbar sein, die Frage ist nur, ob auch in dieser LKombination, syncronisieren, zeitgesteuert, unter Win nativ lesbar...


----------



## master.of.war (23. März 2013)

Ich kann das Forum von Synology empfehlen. Habe dort Fragen zum NAS schnell und gut beantwortet bekommen. Link


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (23. März 2013)

Super, das kannte ich noch gar nicht. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Research (25. März 2013)

Wenn das Telefon nicht geht, E-Mail.


----------



## davidof2001 (18. April 2013)

Ih weiß ja nicht, ob das Thema beim TE schon erledigt ist. Aber ich kann ja mal den Senf aus meiner Erfahrung dazugeben. 
Prinzipiell sind ja die DSen alle gleich mit ihrem Betriebssystem. 
Bei meiner alten DS210j habe ich regelmäßig via Zeitplan Backups auf eine externe USB Platte gemacht. Diese war im ntfs formatiert damit ich sie zur Not auch am Windows PC anschließen und Auslesen kann. 
Also kann man sagen, dass was du vorhast, kann man genau so umsetzen. 

Gruß.


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (18. April 2013)

Hey super!!! vielen Dank davidof2001

Es dauert zwar noch etwas bis das NAS kommt aber das zu hören ist schon viel wert.


----------



## davidof2001 (18. April 2013)

Kein Problem. Man tut was man kann.


----------



## Eftilon (18. April 2013)

Genau so mach ich es auch, ich habe eine 2,5 Zoll HDD NTFS  angeschlossen, ein usb port reicht, am anderen habe ich einen hub und da habe ich eine DVB-T Antenne zum aufnehmen und einen Drucker angeschlossen.
Mit den Syology dingern kann man tolle Sachen machen.

das paket zum sichern heisst Time Backup


----------

